# :: ECS Tuning :: NEW!! ECS C6 A6/S6 Paddle Shifter Exensions | Upgrade Your Shift!



## ECS Tuning - Audi (Oct 12, 2009)

ECS Tuning is proud to offer an upgrade to not only enhance your driving experience but also to add a sporty appearance to your interior. Our engineers worked meticulously to create an exact-fit extension for the OEM paddle shifters that extends the face of the paddle without compromising feel and operation.

ECS Tuning Paddle Shifter Extension Sets provide you with a much broader contact area for activation of the upshift and downshift paddles compared to OEM equipment. Available in race inspired Billet Aluminum or beautiful Carbon Fiber. 










*Upgrade your shift*

*Click HERE to order or for more information*


Fits:
Audi C6 A6/S6

Be sure to check out -----> _Installation PDF _<-----

Let me know if you have any questions. 

Jason


----------

